# When you've just had enough?



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe you shouldn't have named him Marley!

Sit down, take a deep breath, count to ten and then love on him. He's just being a puppy!


----------



## Jaxattax (Jan 22, 2009)

I am also having a hard time with my 7 mo old..he cannot walk on a leash properly at all..he bites the leash and jumps on me and barks.. UGH


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a hard age. Giving them crate time to mellow out and enough exercise helps.
Also take deep breaths and try to relax and be patient.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Debles said:


> That's a hard age. Giving them crate time to mellow out and enough exercise helps.
> Also take deep breaths and try to relax and be patient.


I totally agree!

PS You might enroll in an obediance class, too.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

My pup is nearly 8 months old and he can also be impossible some days, chewing up plants, etc. I just know that I then need to distract him with either a good vigorous walk or a bit of hide and seek. I think that like us they are sometimes bored and we need to stimulate their minds. Most times he is really good though so I can deal with a once in a while thing. Don't get mad though, he is still a pup after all, even though they look so grown up. :smooch:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Whenever Rookie is being difficult, it's usually because he needs some exercise. If he's acting up, I'll go throw the frisbee in the yard, put the leash on and take him for a walk, or take him to the dog park to play. He's almost two now, but when he was younger it was even more noticeable. After some exercise, I would also tack on a training session to exercise his brain in addition to his body.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ohhh! I know that feeling all too well. Both my boys have spells where they seem to want to annoy me to the MAX. I just try to take a deep breath and relax and maybe even do a little practice of the bits of obedience they know. A few sits, downs, shakes etc. with treats.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't use crates but when my dogs are getting on my nerves (they're not destructive beyond digging the occasional hole), I just add a training session & play with them after the fact. A tired dog is a happy dog & isn't going to be getting into mischief.

The frustration doesn't pay ... it fixes nothing. I just turn a negative into a positive & looking into those big browns soften me up immediately & the frustration just leaves.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

When Caleb has pushed me beyond my limit and I just can't stand him anymore, I put some treats in his kong and crate him for a couple hours. During that time I do something relaxing like have a cup of tea and read a good book. When I let him out, I try to give him a clean slate and I'll usually do a training session with lots and lots of positive reinforcement and praise.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine turned 7 months today and I got my first taste of this -- in our obedience class of all places. :doh: This weekend we're going to have lots of fun short training sessions to remember the basics. :uhoh:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought I was the only one! Max was annoyed with me today (he's almost 18 months old) because I had to leave him for a couple hours, and he was just the worst brat. I took him to the dog park, and the ride there was no joy - he just would not sit down and behave in the car - but the ride home was a whole different ballgame. He came up to me several times at the park and just leaned on me like he was thanking me. 
It's good to know I'm not the only one who gets frustrated and wonders where I'll find the patience some days.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sherman will be nine months old next week. When he's underexercised, he's naughty. Yesterday he took a walk and had two puppy playdates (one for over an hour in our backyard)--today he's positively angelic. 

Playing w/other dogs wears him out better than anything, but if we can't do that, a brisk walk and some obedience work (puppy push ups--sit/down/sit/down--are great) helps. Likewise, vertical fetch (up and down the stairs) wears him out really well. My DH wrestles w/him, but since he's only about 25lbs lighter than me, I don't play w/him like that. That's a daddy-only thing.

Last week when it was crazy cold, Sherman missed two walks and ate a flip flop. Little stinker had to pull a basket out of a holder to get the flip flop. Clearly he was bored and annoyed at the lack of exercise. He hasn't chewed inappropriately in months, so it was nice reminder (hey--flip flops are cheap) that he needs exercise regardless of the weather!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh boy, I know now why there are so may pound puppies out there. It is a huge responsibility & a lot of work. Exercise & mental stimulation are the key. We found a great facility that offers many types of classes. Maggie is our teacher & we are trying our best to learn from her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

When mine start acting up like that, the thing I do is take them for a nice long walk. It works wonders, they come home super tired.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The entire front yard is covered with ice, the field is covered with a crust of ice that Max can't break through and the parks are all in the same shape. I love him beyond reason but not enough to risk a broken hip trying to walk the field with him. We're reduced to running around the house. It isn't enough but it's the best I can do.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My pup is 6 months old and is going through this same phase. It's not easy, but I know from past experience that it does get better. This is basically the puppy adolescent stage from hell. The best way to minimize this behavior is lots and lots of exercise and mental stimulation. It does get better!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine is 8 months and has been going stir crazy lately with the weather and his puppy phase. There are days I want to pull all my hair out. I agree that exercise is the only cure.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

wishihad2goldens said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have named him Marley!


ROFL!! You know, they say never to name a dog "killer" or "princess" because they will surely live up to their name. Perhaps we can add "Marley" to that list? 

I remember that phase all too well with both my girls. Its that whole "adolescent" thing they have going on. Take a deep breath and remember, this too shall pass. I think crates are a great idea or anything really that can give you some distance when he's chosing to wake up in a rotten mood and drive you crazy. I dont think "being too soft" is the issue at all because I think we've pretty well all been there. In a couple months he'll be through it and you'll look back and forget he ever acted this way. Hugs! BJ


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh boy, I completely understand! Brutus onlys comes when called when there's nothing better to eat, chew, chase, or smell around....and i'm sure everyone who has has a puppy knows there is ALWAYS something better that outweighs! 
Brutus is in an ignoring and forgetfull stage where he "forgot" that it's not OK to chew the patio furniture and that it's not acceptable to dig up the shrubery in the backyard. When he runs away, I call for him (which he does know the meaning of "come" when he WANTS to), and he'll stop, turn around, look straight at me...i get my hopes up that he's actually going to listen this time....and.....he's off again. 

When he gets super frustrating, excercise, excercise, excercise! I call up anybody I can to see if we can set up an immediate play date. Then crate time where he can chill...and me too. When we're both mellow, it's lovin time!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

your dog is going through it;s teenage stage, make sure you hold your ground and don't get stressed


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Debles said:


> That's a hard age. Giving them crate time to mellow out and enough exercise helps.
> Also take deep breaths and try to relax and be patient.


I totally agree. 

I'll also try to do something I know we'll be successful at. Like a quick training session of basic commands with lots of praise and rewards for doing things right. 

They do tend to regress in adolescence so a lot of times they need a reminder of the rules. :doh: (And we need a reminder they're still a puppy.)


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

The crate has been saving my sanity with little Layla here LOL. She is not yet 5 months old, and from day one has been into everything all the time. We have come to the conclusion she is like a child.. she needs her naps. She gets very naughty when she is tired LOL.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

I do the crate and kong thing too. I will exercise her but when I am REALLY irritated I need some alone time lol.


----------

